# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Δακτυλίδια σε πάπιες

## mixalis91

Τις προαλλες αγορασα ενα ζευγαρι bahama pintail και εχουν στα ποδια τους δαχτυλιδι. Ξερει κανενας τι μπορει να γραφει πανω? Τι σημαινουν δηλαδη αυτοι οι αριθμοι? Και κατι αρχικα γραμματα που εχει πανω?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μιχάλη ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ -->*  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...-πουλιά

----------


## mixalis91

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! με λιγο ψαξιμο που εκανα ειδα οτι τα δακτυλιδια εχουν μπει στην ολλανδια! και ο αρσενικος ειναι γεννημενος το 08 κ η θηλυκια το 10.

----------

